# 30 horses removed from property in North Shropshire.



## MurphysMinder (18 July 2017)

This popped up on local paper website.   That's a lot of animals   

https://www.shropshirestar.com/news...orses-removed-from-north-shropshire-property/


----------



## tim_ (18 July 2017)

If you check out Shrewsbury Police twitter feed, they say they finished up with 106..!

https://twitter.com/ShrewsburyCops/status/887106482671681536


----------



## MurphysMinder (18 July 2017)

And other animals too , hell !   There is someone in that area who has a bit of a track record (currently banned I think) but I don't think they would have that many .


----------



## chillipup (18 July 2017)

Jeez, 106 horses removed! plus dogs, cats etc...that must have taken some considerable organisation.


----------



## Lanky Loll (18 July 2017)

wow reading the police twitter feed!


----------



## DD (18 July 2017)

no words hope every animal involved gets to be ok


----------

